# Bradgate Care Home, Woodhouse Eaves, Leicestershire - March '13 (Pic Heavy)



## KM Punk (Apr 29, 2015)

It was built as the Charnwood Convalescent Hospice for injured soliders in 1937. After WW2 it was made NHS and became a rehab centre/home for amputees and called Zachery Merton Convalescent Home. In 1999, the home was bought by the infamous Primelife Ltd and was renamed Bradgate Care Home. In 2006 Primelife moved into Charnwood Oaks in Shepshed, leaving Bradgate Care Home empty. Since then multiple housing associations have bought the site with the most resent application for demolition dating July 2012. Since this report, it has been demolished.
Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31





32





33





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice, not seen or heard of this one before. Love the graffiti in the last pics


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 30, 2015)

Great find and photos, also love the graff


----------



## HughieD (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow....good archive stuff there.


----------



## smiler (Apr 30, 2015)

Well researched and good pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## night crawler (May 1, 2015)

There I am wondering where the CAR HOME is then quickly realised you had missed out the E. SOm enice pics you took there, liking the grafitti at the end best


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Got a feeling they may have boarded that up a tad late... 
Still that graff is excellent, as are your wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (May 2, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice, not seen or heard of this one before. Love the graffiti in the last pics



It's been done a few times



night crawler said:


> There I am wondering where the CAR HOME is then quickly realised you had missed out the E. SOm enice pics you took there, liking the grafitti at the end best



Sorry



UrbanX said:


> Got a feeling they may have boarded that up a tad late...
> Still that graff is excellent, as are your wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing



Thanks, really appreciate the positive feedback


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2015)

Cracking report.


----------



## jammy (May 2, 2015)

wow! trashed or what! great place and superb graffiti...


----------



## tripwire1802 (May 12, 2015)

Just wondering if you know when it was demolished? We went to this one last year (I'm sure it was around November / December time)? Thank you


----------

